# What they don't tell you about surviving Covid



## Ronni (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t want to be “recovered” from Covid like these folks.   "Recovered" doesn't mean healthy...far, far from it!!!

_Most people who catch the new coronavirus don’t experience severe symptoms, and some have no symptoms at all. COVID-19 saves its worst for relatively few. ICU nurse Sherie Antoinette has seen the serious cases first hand. The lucky ones — if you can call them that — recover, but not in the sense that their lives are back to normal. For some, the damage is permanent. Their organs will never fully heal.

"COVID 19 is the worst disease process I’ve ever worked with in my 8 years as an ICU nurse. When they say ’recovered,’ they don’t tell you that that means you may need a lung transplant,” Antoinette wrote in a Twitter post. “Or that you may come back after discharge with a massive heart attack or stroke, because COVID makes your blood thick as hell. Or that you may have to be on oxygen for the rest of your life.”_

Quotes from some "recovered" patients:

*I'm currently in the hospital* after having a heart attack caused by clotting that resulted from COVID 19. I have a stent in my heart and need to wear a heart monitoring vest at all times. Now I face months of recovery including physical and occupational therapy. I'm only 29.
*—Dan

I went into acute kidney failure and needed dialysis.* I now have asthma, chronic cough and an irregular heartbeat. I have conditions I never had before, plus I’m wiped all the time. I hope this gets better, but you [Sherie] are on the money. And, mine was considered a low-moderate case.
*— Stephanie McCarroll

I "recovered" March 29.* I was born 65 years ago with chronic bronchitis that usually popped up maybe twice a year. Now, after COVID-19, I have acute bronchitis attacks 3-4 times a month and get winded walking to the mailbox.
*— Hollis Charles*

There are a bunch more quotes from "recovered" patients in the article.  They're all chilling.  

I’ll just reinforce my efforts to keep me and mine safe from it, thank you very much!  

Full article here


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

that's what i had been reading too.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 23, 2020)

This is all anecdotal. It's too soon to tell what the long term affects might, or might not, look like. A tweet is hardly a scientific study. I'm more concerned with what the stress of a constantly negative news stream is doing to people.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

it's not just one tweet. there have been several articles reporting this kind of recovery for many.
all with comments like these from people who've survived.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

one i saw had several people listed. the 3 that stuck in my head was the older man who had to be placed on oxygen for the rest of his life. one woman went into a covid coma and 10 days later had a clot in her lung and spent another 5 days in the hospital. one younger more fit man is now using a walker.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 23, 2020)

Like many severe illnesses, there are probably a number of "side effects" that will impact some people more than others.  In addition, if/when a vaccine is approved, it will probably have a number of its own Side Effects that will require even more medication and treatment.  With all the Unknowns of this virus, it is extremely important that people follow the recommendations of social distancing, etc., unless they want to become unwitting volunteers in the "research" on this virus.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

there's a whole bunch of articles here on it.
after effects of covid19


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

if i get it, i will likely get it at work because that is the only place i go where i'm exposed to so many at once. if i do survive (which is highly unlikely) i'm sure my life will be less than pleasant. but only God knows what is going to happen to us so, i'm trying to remain strong in the faith that no matter what, God will look after me. whether in life or in death. so, i try not to worry and just stay clear of everyone.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

In the news today it was said that people who have overcome the Covid 19 virus may be recalled to check that their lungs have not been damaged. One in three could have scarring and be damaged for life. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> In the news today it was said that people who have overcome the Covid 19 virus may be recalled to check that their lungs have not been damaged. One in three could have scarring and be damaged for life. I guess only time will tell.


You don't say where in the world you live @Treacle.  I've seen no similar news in the US though.  How terrifying!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a lot of medical problems now, including scared lungs from untreated pneumonias when I was younger and I’ve not had the virus.  So called healthy people might not have been as healthy as they thought they were.  Now that they are under a microscope unknown health problems, made worst by the virus, might now be showing up.  IMO.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a lot of medical problems now, including scared lungs from untreated pneumonias when I was younger and I’ve not had the virus.  So called healthy people might not have been as healthy as they thought they were.  Now that they are under a microscope unknown health problems, made worst by the virus, might now be showing up.  IMO.


Yeah.  There will always be a degree of that kind of thing.

I'm sure we all know or have known people who looked and acted perfectly healthy with no obvious or diagnosed illnesses or health conditions, who died or were taken severely ill apparently out of the blue.  Even in this age of highly sophisticated testing, medical equipment, highly trained and specialized doctors, there is, and always will be, a degree of health conditions that continue undiagnosed till there's a catalyst.  And that's no slight on anyone, just a comment on how easily health conditions can remain hidden because there's just no way to test for every single thing!  

Even so, I can't realistically attribute every lingering severe health problem from covid to some heretofore undiagnosed medical condition.  I think the nature of the virus is such that is completely capricious, and it can be especially vicious to some, while leaving others relatively unscathed.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 23, 2020)

I already had chronic sinus problems and when COVID got me, I was attacked primarily in the sinuses.  The ethmoid and sphenoid sinuses were very compromised and I lost my sense of smell and taste.  What frightened me at the time, was the proximity to my brain this infection was.  I feared encephalitis, and my fevers were so high that my body twitched involuntarily.  Drove me up a wall.  Now that I have recovered, I can taste, but not smell and my sinuses still are in very bad shape.  I talked to the doctor about this and he said sadly, most of us do have post virus problems with the areas involved.  So, there you have it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 23, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I already had chronic sinus problems and when COVID got me, I was attacked primarily in the sinuses.  The ethmoid and sphenoid sinuses were very compromised and I lost my sense of smell and taste.  What frightened me at the time, was the proximity to my brain this infection was.  I feared encephalitis, and my fevers were so high that my body twitched involuntarily.  Drove me up a wall.  Now that I have recovered, I can taste, but not smell and my sinuses still are in very bad shape.  I talked to the doctor about this and he said sadly, most of us do have post virus problems with the areas involved.  So, there you have it.


I don’t have a good sense of taste but I have a good sense of smell.  I think I’d rather have taste than smell though.  Food is always pretty blah to me.  Do you miss having a good sense of smell a lot?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

This virus and its effects sound absolutely terrifying. No wonder it brought the entire world to a screeching halt.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You don't say where in the world you live @Treacle.  I've seen no similar news in the US though.  How terrifying!


Treacle lives in the UK... but I haven't read that report either..  interesting to know if it's true..


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You don't say where in the world you live @Treacle.  I've seen no similar news in the US though.  How terrifying!


Swindon, Wiltshire, England


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

Was on BBC News which I picked up on the lap top today.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> This is all anecdotal. It's too soon to tell what the long term affects might, or might not, look like. A tweet is hardly a scientific study. I'm more concerned with what the stress of a constantly negative news stream is doing to people.


It is not a tweet rather facts coming out of clinical studies showing the after affects of the virus on some patients. More information is needed much like the information on what this virus actually is and what it will do in the Fall and Winter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

How depressing...


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You don't say where in the world you live @Treacle.  I've seen no similar news in the US though.  How terrifying!



I've read several times about irreparable long term lung damage as a result of covid19.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It is not a tweet rather facts coming out of clinical studies showing the after affects of the virus on some patients. More information is needed much like the information on what this virus actually is and what it will do in the Fall and Winter.



This article quoted no clinical studies. Not only that, it didn't even use last names in most instances. IMO it's meant not to inform, but to alarm. This virus has been around for maybe 6 months. That's not exactly long term. 

There may well be long term affects for some people. But I object to alarmist, doom-and-gloom articles that promote anecdotal "evidence."


----------



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> This article quoted no clinical studies. Not only that, it didn't even use last names in most instances. IMO it's meant not to inform, but to alarm. This virus has been around for maybe 6 months. That's not exactly long term.
> 
> There may well be long term affects for some people. But I object to alarmist, doom-and-gloom articles that promote anecdotal "evidence."



You're quite right, the science is lacking.  There are few, if any, clinical studies yet.  The virus is still very new, and consequently so are the "recoveries."  

What exists right now are countless articles from health care professionals, lay people, patients, etc all over the net that provide a huge amount of anecdotal accounts of serious and debilitating outcomes from having had the virus.  

Are they alarming?  Yes, absolutely.  I certainly am alarmed!  And while there are yet few clinical studies to back up these reports because not enough time has passed to be able to conduct them, I personally am certainly not going to ignore the wealth of information that's out there pointing to some heavy duty long term affects.  

Those personal accounts just affirm that I'm doing the right thing by taking this pandemic very seriously.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

@Ronni i'm in total agreement with you there. in just 3 days we went from 28 cases to 50 because people won't stay home, they won't distance and they won't wear their masks. it has started at it's first nursing home here. and 7 of the cases are from a plant. i get plenty of exposure at work. i'm not adding to it by running around town. plus i figure the less places i go the easier it will be for them to trace where i've been and who i've been in contact with.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

The Atlantic has been running an excellent series on the virus, its horrors, and probable outcome.  I realized that I've been very much underestimating how awful this situation is, even for those of us who don't get sick. Here's one article, entitled "The Virus Will Win."

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/virus-will-win/612946/

What I can't understand is why about half the country is willing to put people at risk of an unpredictable, horrifying death (and you die alone from this disease), rather than see the business indicators temporarily go down. Young people seem to feel impervious to this virus.  They aren't. The latest articles describe many otherwise healthy young people getting it and suddenly dying, or being left with long-term (possibly lifelong) physical impairment.  It isn't only a disease of old people, though that would be bad enough.  

I get the feeling that many people have simply shut their minds down.  They don't hear what they don't want to hear.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What I can't understand is why about half the country is willing to put people at risk of an unpredictable, horrifying death (and you die alone from this disease), rather than see the business indicators temporarily go down. Young people seem to feel impervious to this virus.  They aren't. The latest articles describe many otherwise healthy young people getting it and suddenly dying, or being left with long-term (possibly lifelong) physical impairment.  It isn't only a disease of old people, though that would be bad enough.
> 
> I get the feeling that many people have simply shut their minds down.  They don't hear what they don't want to hear.


 I think once the initial panic subsided and more information became known about the virus, and folks didn’t see the people around them dropping like flies, they became complacent.

“It didn’t happen to me yet so it’s not gonna” is prevalent, particularly amongst younger people. Thankfully my own children aren’t amongst them, but they’re shaking their heads at the way some of their friends think.

honestly, I think my two oldest teen granddaughters would think that same nonchalant way, were it not for the parents insisting on safe protocols.

And hopefully, in two or three years when they reach the age of legal consent, the virus will be enough under control that their attitudes will have changed, or their nonchalance will not put them in harms‘ way


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> How depressing...


Indeed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

I tell you what's depressing shall I ?>... this ..from today, 10 days before the lockdown and the social distancing rule is reduced... our beaches are jam packed...













These are pictures taken today of just 2 of the many beaches here in the south of England...  and many more beaches here , and in the north, and south west had a similar picture and will be the same again tomorrow.All ideas of social distancing are clearly forgotten

Hubs and I went on a hiking trail today through the forest.. social distancing was very easy, there was just no-one around... we enjoyed the 90 deg temps under the canopy of the trees, and weren't about to be infected or risk anyone infecting us.. but these people on the beaches are likely to be the ones responsible for  a second wave of this virus before we even get properly clear of the current one

I


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2020)

Good grief, those crowded beaches are as shocking as some of ours in California. I was raised here although our county on the south central coast has nowhere near the population of some places in Ca. I have never in my life been on a beach that looks like that, nor would I ever want to be. Beach days here have always been with little groups of people far away from one another, with folks mostly surfing or playing in the water.  I never have been able to stand being in a crowd of people, so social distancing is pretty easy for me. I sure do miss being with my little family and group of friends I've had for many years. That makes me sad.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2020)

I haven't been on a beach that crowded since my teen days at the Jersey Shore.  Those photos are simply astonishing @hollydolly.  Glad you and the hubs are staying safe.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> *I haven't been on a beach that crowded since my teen days at the Jersey Shore.*  Those photos are simply astonishing @hollydolly.  Glad you and the hubs are staying safe.


No nor me either ... but of course in the summer about 10 million people are out of the country abroad on holiday ...so the beaches get busy but not THAT busy.. but  if the people who are obeying the rules also decided to go to the beaches while no-one can fly out of the country  then there would be standing room only...,


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing, StarSong.  Reminded me of Bradley Beach and Belmar at the Jersey shore.  Good grief.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2020)

Looking at those pictures again, I'd bet that those at the back of the beach can't even see the water, let alone ever hope to get their feet wet. I can't imagine why it could be their idea of a fun day at the beach. My perfect idea of a great beach day is my avatar.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Looking at those pictures again, I'd bet that those at the back of the beach can't even see the water, let alone ever hope to get their feet wet. I can't imagine why it could be their idea of a fun day at the beach. My perfect idea of a great beach day is my avatar.


Especially as no hospitality  is open yet..no Cafe's/Bars or restaurants, and most importantly no public toilets...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Especially as no hospitality  is open yet..no Cafe's/Bars or restaurants, and most importantly no public toilets...


No toilets,, no food , no soft drinks , no snacks , why bother leaving your house?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> No toilets,, no food , no soft drinks , no snacks , why bother leaving your house?


yes ...and risk getting a potentially lethal illness just to sit on the sand... We're all suffering from Lockdown sickness, but to do this despite the fact that lockdown restrictions are still in place tells me that a huge percentage of the UK are suffering some great delusions about Covid19...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes ...and risk getting a potentially lethal illness just to sit on the sand... We're all suffering from Lockdown sickness, but to do this despite the fact that lockdown restrictions are still in place tells me that a huge percentage of the UK are suffering some great delusions about Covid19...


It’s frightening just to look at.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 25, 2020)

Sad to say my 13 y.o. gr'daughter went to a beach in Maryland with her other fam and friends over the weekend....she won't be visiting us for at least two weeks....that's the rule of my house with quarantine before visiting.....what bothers me is I don't know her whereabouts during the next two weeks and who or what she'll be exposed to.....I really should set a no-visiting rule in place where she cant visit at all but her Dad (who lives with me), our Buddy dog and I just miss her too much


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 25, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Sad to say my 13 y.o. gr'daughter went to a beach in Maryland with her other fam and friends over the weekend....she won't be visiting us for at least two weeks....that's the rule of my house with quarantine before visiting.....what bothers me is I don't know her whereabouts during the next two weeks and who or what she'll be exposed to.....I really should set a no-visiting rule in place where she cant visit at all but her Dad (who lives with me), our Buddy dog and I just miss her too much


Sad, I hope she is ok.  My daughter and 2 year old great granddaughter have already had the virus, baby probably got it at daycare and gave it to her grandmother.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 26, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> 13 yr old granddaughter...beach.....she won't be visiting us for at least two weeks....that's the rule of my house with quarantine before visiting...*..what bothers me is I don't know her whereabouts during the next two weeks and who or what she'll be exposed to...*..I really should set a no-visiting rule in place where she cant visit at all but her Dad (who lives with me), our Buddy dog and I just miss her too much


That’s the thing that troubles me the most....the not knowing. And having to trust that family and friends outside of my immediate household are staying safe and making wise choices.

And it’s not even that I think they might be lying or trying to minimize potential exposure, just that they don’t take precautions to the level that I feel is needed for my own safety. They have their protocols, I have mine, and they don’t always match. 

I am grateful that my immediate family, Ron and my adult children are all taking this pandemic as seriously as I am. Even though we’re not gathering yet, and I’m not sure when that will occur, just being able to see them and have a Individual porch visit or a chat across the patio is at least something.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ronni said:


> That’s the thing that troubles me the most....the not knowing. And having to trust that family and friends outside of my immediate household are staying safe and making wise choices.
> 
> And it’s not even that I think they might be lying or trying to minimize potential exposure, just that they don’t take precautions to the level that I feel is needed for my own safety. They have their protocols, I have mine, and they don’t always match.
> 
> I am grateful that my immediate family, Ron and my adult children are all taking this pandemic as seriously as I am. Even though we’re not gathering yet, and I’m not sure when that will occur, just being able to see them and have a Individual porch visit or a chat across the patio is at least something.


My family will be here this afternoon.  YAY.  My attitude differs greatly from yours in this matter.

With the increase of the virus in Texas, my daughter called yesterday and asked if I was still ok with her coming.  Yup, for sure I am.  Told her she better show up since I bought a sofa, a bed for the great granddaughter, and other necessary stuff (at least if I die I won’t have to pay for it all, lol, since I charged it).

I can’t wait to see them.  The fact is, I could go to the grocery store, catch the virus there, and die without having been with family so, for me, the risk is acceptable.  Sunday my granddaughter, who lives in town, is coming with her family as well.  Having not seen her since this mess started.

So, it will be my daughter, her husband, and her granddaughter.  Plus my son and his girlfriend.  Plus his daughter, her husband, and their two children.  Plus I have another granddaughter in town we are going to try and see.  I am going to hug them all!  No social distancing with any of them.

I am 73 years old and dying of so many medical issues what’s one more risk?  I understand, Ronnie, what you are saying.  And dying of the virus is not something I would choose, but we will all die at some point, virus or no virus.  Who knows how long the virus will be with us?

I will, at least, die with the knowledge I saw them all and had some quality up close time. 

I wish I could post a picture she sent me.  The two year old Great granddaughter in her car seat.  The three other car seats holding the fur babies, two in each car seat.  Honestly, I could do without seeing the 6 toy poodles, her fur babies, but what’s a grandma to do.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I tell you what's depressing shall I ?>... this ..from today, 10 days before the lockdown and the social distancing rule is reduced... our beaches are jam packed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow, that doesn't look like fun, virus or no virus. "C'mon kids, let's go play sardines!"


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is more information on surviving COVID with ARDS.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

They should show that video to all those idiots jammed together on the beach.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I tell you what's depressing shall I ?>... this ..from today, 10 days before the lockdown and the social distancing rule is reduced... our beaches are jam packed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't step foot on a beach this crowded even if there was no such thing as COVID-19!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wouldn't step foot on a beach this crowded even if there was no such thing as COVID-19!


...I agree totally.. and in normal times it wouldn't be this biusy either, ebcause millions would be on Vacation in other countries.. but the public aren't allowed out of the country yet,   even tho' we're allowing others in , in plane loads...


----------

